# Reunion Resort & Club Wyndham Grand Resort, Orlando, FL



## Goofyhobbie (Aug 11, 2010)

The newest acquistion of Wyndham through its WAAM Program is rumored to be available for Internal Reservations through Wyndham in 2011.

Information on Reunion Resort Accomodations with Unit Floor Plan Comparison 

 Reunion Resort & Club Wyndham Grand Resort

Location Map For Reunion Resort


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Aug 11, 2010)

Has anyone seen a point chart for this resort yet?

Jason


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Reunion Resort in Orlando - Proposed Point Chart*

I just talked to a VC about the Reunion resort and asked her to fax me a copy of the points chart since it isn't online. Here is what she sent me. She didn't have a date of when they were going to start accepting guests. It also looks like they only have 3 bedroom units there. She also stated that this "could" change since it isn't published yet but I don't know how that would be possible if they are selling the units as UDI. They would need to know the total points for the units to be able to create the deeds.

Jason


----------



## BellaWyn (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Jason.  This is very helpful to have.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 4, 2010)

*10 Pools??? 3 Golf courses? *

How many of these units did they buy? 

And who owns the rest of this country?


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Oct 4, 2010)

Technically they didn't "buy" any. That's the whole point of WAAM, no cash outlay and keep between 40 and 60% of sales. They will have a total of 137ish units when all said and done but there are 28 to start with. It looks like a great resort for those of us who love to golf but the kids want to do the Disney and Waterpark thing.

Jason

Wyndham Press Release about Reunion


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 4, 2010)

We were told this was for Presidential level of ownership only, last spring.  So I disregarded this as something we could never get.  Maybe the salesman was wrong.  :rofl:


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Oct 4, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We were told this was for Presidential level of ownership only, last spring.  So I disregarded this as something we could never get.  Maybe the salesman was wrong.  :rofl:



It would be fun to record a presentation and actually do a tally of truthful vs salesman statements. I would think truth would lose out by about a margin of 75% to 25%...

Jason


----------



## BellaWyn (Oct 4, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We were told this was for Presidential level of ownership only, last spring.  So I disregarded this as something we could never get.  Maybe the salesman was wrong.  :rofl:


You can get the same inventory with VIP Plat as you can with a Presidential ownership.  It's all about timing so don't believe any of the salesmen hooha.


jjmanthei05 said:


> I would think truth would lose out by about a margin of 75% to 25%...


*Nice.*:hysterical:


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Wyndham Vacation Resorts Reunion at Orlando*

I saw today that this is now listed on the website with check in starting on January 7th. Looks like quite a bit of availability from that point forward. Points Charts and Floor plans also available.

Jason


----------



## kev5982 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Wyndham Vacation Resorts Reunion at Orlando*

Does anyone know about this resort that Wyndham recently purchased. I found the website and everything about the resort looks beautiful. You will be able to stay in three bedroom villas during your stay there. The point total isnt bad at 215,000 or 285,000 in prime season.

I contacted Redweek.com and saw this resort was not listed on their website. They are looking for photos of the resort from people who have stayed there cause they can't use the photos from Wyndham's site. The lady I emailed me she would be putting it on Redweek's, but needed photos.


----------



## shabak (Jan 3, 2011)

*Wyndham Reunion Resort Orlando*

Hello all,

I am planning a trip to Orlando in late March and typically we stay at Bonnet Creek which I absolutely love however, I am thinking of trying out the Reunion Resort. Has anyone stayed there and if so what do you think of it and also does it compare to Bonnet Creek?


Thanks


----------

